# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Γέφυρα "Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης" (Charilaos Trikoupis bridge)

## .voyager

Μία φώτο της γέφυρας από παντόφλα του πορθμείου.


n1044793554_37098_3985.jpg

----------


## .voyager

¶λλες 2 φώτος της γέφυρας.

DSC00927.JPG

DSC01211.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> ¶λλες 2 φώτος της γέφυρας.
> 
> DSC00927.JPG
> 
> DSC01211.JPG


Φιλε μου οι φωτο σου ειναι με μια λεξη *Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ..!!!*

----------


## .voyager

Να 'σαι καλά, φίλε  :Smile:  Η ακόλουθες αφιερωμένες:

DSC01662.JPG

DSC00515.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να 'σαι καλά, φίλε  Η ακόλουθες αφιερωμένες:
> 
> DSC01662.JPG
> 
> DSC00515.JPG


Να 'σαι καλα..Και αυτες ειναι πολυ ωραια σκηνοθετημενες...Αλλα οι νυχτερινες ειναι ολα τα λεφτα..!!

----------


## Leo

*Super* voayger1984, χωρίς πολλά λόγια!

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστώωωωωωω για τα σχόλιά σας!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Η καλύτερή μου είναι αυτή αρκετά πιο κάτω, με τα σύννεφα, τραβηγμένη από κινητό. "Αρμενιστής" είναι το δευτερο επίθετό μου στο facebook(θύμα κι εγώ!), έτσι κι η υπογραφή.

----------


## dk

Eχω κι εγω μια φωτο της συγκεκριμενης γεφυρας!!! :Smile: 

# 297.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ο "Τρικούπης" φωτογραφημένος από κινητό σε παντόφλα και στην "πάνω απ' τ' αυλάκι" μεριά ;-)

DSC00682.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ένα τεχνικό έργο σε ένα πολυσύχναστο θαλάσσιο δρόμο μια και από εκέι περνάνε τα πλοια που χρησιμοποιούν τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου προς τη δυτική Μεσόγειο. Και όπως είναι προφανές επξηρεάζει τη ναυσιπλοΐα.

Την επιρροή στη ναυσιπλοΐα μπορούμε να τις δούμε στην αγελία τπρος ναυτιλομένους 234 του 2004 (http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/oct04/1004.pdf):

ΠΛΟΗΓΟΣ ΤΟΜΟΣ Α΄(Εκδόσεως 1996) – Συμπληρωματικό Φυλλάδιο 4/2004 – Στενό Ρίου – Αντιρρίου – Πέρας κατασκευής Γέφυρας, Οριστική Φωτοσήμανσή της – Οδηγίες Ναυσιπλοΐας
Το κείμενο του συμπληρωματικού Φυλλαδίου που αφορά τη διόρθωση της σελίδας 120 στίχος Δ 50 να αντικατασταθεί με το ακόλουθο: Πρόσθεσε: «ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΡΙΟΥ-ΑΝΤΙΡΡΙΟΥ» .
Στο στενό Ρίου- Αντιρρίου κατασκευάστηκε γέφυρα που συνδέει την Πελοπόννησο με τη Στερεά Ελλάδα. Είναι η μεγαλύτερη καλωδιακή κρεμαστή γέφυρα του κόσμου μήκους 2.252 μέτρων, το δε πλάτος της είναι 27,20 μέτρα. Η γέφυρα στηρίζεται σε τέσσερις (4) πυλώνες (Μ1 - Μ2 - Μ3 - Μ4 απο Ρίο προς Αντίρριο) το ύψος των οποίων είναι 160 μέτρα περίπου και επί αυτών είναι τοποθετημένοι τέσσερις αεροπλοϊκοί φανοί με αναλάμπον ερυθρό φως.
Τα τρία (3) ανοίγματα που σχηματίζονται μεταξύ των πυλώνων έχουν εύρος 560 μέτρα το καθένα. Το μέγιστο ύψος του κεντρικού ανοίγματος είναι σαράντα πέντε (45) μέτρα και των πλευρικών ανοιγμάτων είναι (32) μέτρα.(Τα παραπάνω ύψη είναι διορθωμένα για την μέγιστη πλήμμη και το μέγιστο ύψος κύματος στη περιοχή της γέφυρας)

Η ημερινή σήμανση των πυλώνων είναι ένα κίτρινο Χ ενώ κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας φωτοσημαίνονται από αναλάμποντες κίτρινους φανούς που βρίσκονται εκατέρωθεν των βάσεων των πυλώνων.

Το πλάτος ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοΐας για κάθε άνοιγμα είναι τριακόσια (300) μέτρα τα οποία ορίζονται κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, για τα κατευθυνόμενα πλοία από τον Πατραϊκό κόλπο προς τον Κορινθιακό κόλπο από ερυθρό τετράγωνο αριστερά και πράσινο τριγωνικό δεξιά. . Το δε μέσον τους σημαίνεται, από κύκλο με ερυθρές και λευκές κατακόρυφες λουρίδες
Κατά την διάρκεια της νύκτας το πλάτος ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοΐας για το κεντρικό άνοιγμα ορίζεται από ισοφασικό Ερυθρό φως αριστερά και πράσινο ισοφασικό φως δεξιά.
Το μέσο του ανοίγματος φωτοσημαίνεται απο λευκό ισοφασικό φως και από Racon το οποίο εκπέμπει το γράμμα Τ.
Τα πλευρικά ανοίγματα φωτοσημαίνονται απο σπινθιρίζοντες ερυθρούς και πράσινους φανούς ενώ το μέσον τους απο σπινθιρίζοντες λευκούς φανούς.
Για τα κατευθυνόμενα πλοία απο τον Κορινθιακό προς τον Πατραϊκό κόλπο ο ναυτιλλόμενος θα δει την ίδια ακριβώς σήμανση με την διαφορά οτι το ερυθρό θα είναι απο δεξιά και το πράσινο απο αριστερά (σύμφωνα με τη γενική διεύθυνση σήμανσης του χάρτη).
Λεπτομέρειες για την ημερινή και νυκτερινή σήμανση / φωτοσήμανση της Γέφυρας και των πυλώνων αναγράφονται στον Φαροδείκτη Ελληνικών ακτών.

Οδηγίες Διέλευσης
Η διέλευση των πλοίων θε εκτελείται μέσω του κεντρικού ανοίγματος ασφαλούς πλάτους ναυσιπλοΐας 300 μέτρων μεταξύ των πυλώνων Μ2 - Μ3, για πλοία ύψους μέχρι 45 μέτρων.
Από τα πλευρικά ανοίγματα – νότιο (προς Ρίο) και βόρειο (προς Αντίρριο) μεταξύ των πυλώνων Μ1 - Μ2 και Μ3 - Μ4 αντίστοιχα – επιτρέπεται η διέλευση των πλοίων μόνο κατόπιν αδείας του Υπόκεντρου Ελέγχου Θαλάσσιας Κυκλοφορίας Αντιρρίου (VTS Αντιρρίου), για πλοία που το ολικό μήκος τους δεν υπερβαίνει τα σαρανταπέντε (45) μέτρα και το μέγιστο ύψος του τα δεκαπέντε (15) μέτρα και αφού συνεκτιμήσει την κατηγορία κάθε
πλοίου, την πυκνότητα της θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας και τις επικρατούσες καιρικές συνθήκες.
Οι συνιστώμενες πορείες για την διέλευση κάτω απο τη γέφυρα είναι 067° για πλοία που κατευθύνονται προς Κορινθιακό κόλπο και 247° για τα κατευθυνόμενα προς Πατραϊκό κόλπο. Όλα τα πλοία που πλέουν σε απόσταση μέχρι δύο (2) ναυτικά μίλια απο τη Γέφυρα να κινούνται με ταχύτητα που δεν υπερβαίνει τους δέκα (10) κόμβους.
Απαγορεύεται η ταυτόχρονη διέλευση, ομοπλοούντων και αντιπλεόντων πλοίων.

----------


## nickosps

Η γέφυρα "από μέσα", καλοκαίρι 2007 πηγαίνοντας προς Ηγουμενίτσα και μετά Κέρκυρα...

DSCN0070.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Το motorship Ταξιάρχης περνώτας κάτω από τη γέφυρα.

----------


## .voyager

Η γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης το πρώτο καλοκαίρι λειτουργίας της, από τα bars της παραλία Ρίου.

----------


## ελμεψη

Ένα βροχερό ανοιξιάτικο βράδυ αφού με έβγαλε ο δρόμος κατά Ρίο μεριά δεν γινότανε να μην φωτογραφίσω αυτό το πανέμορφο δημιούργημα.Αυτό που δεν είχα ξαναδεί και μου άρεσε περισότερο ήταν το νερό που έπεφτε απο πάνω της και χτυπώντας το το φως της γέφυρας σχηματίζει μια φωτεινή κουρτίνα.

----------


## xara

Θα συμφωνήσω, πως η γέφυρα είναι μια εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή, όμως δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να γίνει, τη στιγμή που η δυτική Πελοπόνησος είχε κατα τη γνώμη μου, άλλες ανάγκες.
Απαραίτητο ήταν-και είναι-να κατασκευαζόταν πρώτα η εθνική οδός Κορίνθου-Πατρών, με το ίδιο, αν όχι μικρότερο κόστος, η οποία είναι η πιό επικίνδυνη οδός ταχείας κυκλοφορίας στην Ευρώπη. Τα φέρρυ της γραμμής Ρίο -Αντίρριο, μόνο ταλαιπωρούσαν, *δεν σκότωναν* και έδιναν απασχόληση τόσο σε ναυτικούς, όσο και σε στεριανούς και στο Ρίο και πολύ περισσότερο στο Αντίρριο, το οποίο πλέον ερήμωσε. 
Μετά ο δρόμος Αντιρρίου-Ιωαννίνων, που και αυτός και επικίνδυνος είναι και εκατοντάδες προβλήματα δημιουργεί και στους οδηγούς και στους κατοίκους των περιοχών που διέρχεται.
Έτσι λοιπόν, πάντα κατα την δική μου γνώμη, η γέφυρα, θα έπρεπε να είναι τελευταία και όχι πρώτη σαν έργο ανάπτυξης της περιοχής και της χώρας γενικότερα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Με περίεργη ατμόσφαιρα και από ψηλά η γέφυρα <<Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης>>

DSC03491.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Με περίεργη ατμόσφαιρα και από ψηλά η γέφυρα <<Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης>>


 απλα ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ!! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Ψευδαίσθηση πίσω απ' το τζάμι: Βροχή αστεριών στη γέγυρα

----------


## ελμεψη

Ο δευτερος πυλωνας της γεφυρας οπως φαινεται απο τον φαρο του καστρου του Ριου.Σε δυο φωτογραφιες:1)Το σουρουπο  και 2) Την μερα.
DSC03734.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα λαμπρο εργο που ειδικα οταν ειναι φωτισμενο δινει αλλη αισθηση.Θα υπαρξει συνεχεια συντομα..
DSC07333.JPG

----------


## sea world

> Ενα λαμπρο εργο που ειδικα οταν ειναι φωτισμενο δινει αλλη αισθηση.Θα υπαρξει συνεχεια συντομα..


POLY KALH H FWTO elmepsi! BRAVO! NA RWTHSW. EXW AKOYSEI OTI FWTISMENH EINAI MONO PARASKEYOSABBATOKYRIAKO, ALH8EYEI?? :Confused:

----------


## ελμεψη

> POLY KALH H FWTO elmepsi! BRAVO! NA RWTHSW. EXW AKOYSEI OTI FWTISMENH EINAI MONO PARASKEYOSABBATOKYRIAKO, ALH8EYEI??


Ναι φιλε μου,αυτες τις 3 μερες και αν ειναι και καποια μεγαλη γιορτη την αναβουν.Αν θυμαμε καλα τις αναβουν τωρα το καλοκαιρι καπου στις 9 μεχρι τις 2 τα ξημερωματα.Προφανως το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο για να την αναβουν περισσοτερο.

----------


## sea world

> Ναι φιλε μου,αυτες τις 3 μερες και αν ειναι και καποια μεγαλη γιορτη την αναβουν.Αν θυμαμε καλα τις αναβουν τωρα το καλοκαιρι καπου στις 9 μεχρι τις 2 τα ξημερωματα.Προφανως το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο για να την αναβουν περισσοτερο.


S'EYXARISTW GIA THN APANTHSH! MOY TO ANAFERAN AYTO PLHRWMATA (APO TA RO/RO POY ERXONTE EDW) GIA TO 3HMERO FWTAPSIAS POY ISXYEI! :Wink: 
ISWS NA EINAI MEGALO TO KOSTOS OPWS LES!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> S'EYXARISTW GIA THN APANTHSH! MOY TO ANAFERAN AYTO PLHRWMATA (APO TA RO/RO POY ERXONTE EDW) GIA TO 3HMERO FWTAPSIAS POY ISXYEI!
> ISWS NA EINAI MEGALO TO KOSTOS OPWS LES!!


Επειδη εχω ανεβει πανω στη γεφυρα καθες πυλωνας ειναι ζωσμενος με κατι στρογγυλους προβολεις διαμετρου που πρεπει να πλησιαζει κοντα το μισο μετρο.Σκεψου οτι το φως τους φτανει στα συννεφα.Αρα και το ρευμα που χρειαζονται θα ειναι αρκετο.

----------


## ελμεψη

Κατι για οσους ψαχνονται λιγο παραπανω με τα θαλασσια εργα.Ενα τευχος κατασκευαστικων προδιαγραφων της γεφυρας Ριου - Αντιρριου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι η τεχνική περιγραφή της γέφυρας και μάλλον συνοπτική...

----------


## Trakman

Τα φώτα της ημέρας πέφτουν, αυτά της γέφυρας μόλις ανάβουν... 
Αφιερωμένη στον sylver, τον nickosps, τον Natsio, τον Ηλία, το Λάζαρο, το Λεωνίδα, τον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), τον κάπτεν Μπάμπη, τον Dimitris T, τον mastrokosta, τον vinman, τον seaways_lover και το Leo!!

Trakakis_P9044957.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

:shock: Αριστούργημα!!Καταπληκτηκή φωτογραφία.Τέλεια χρώματα.Μπράβο!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy: , δεν παίζεσαι.... ευχαριστώ

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Γιώργο! Η φωτογραφία σου είναι μοναδική! Τα χρώματα είναι απίστευτα!

----------


## Eng

Γιωργη ξερεις τι τίτλο σου εχω δώσει για τις φωτο.. 
Πάντως αμα βγαλω εγω ποτες τετοια φωτο , θα την κανω κορνιζα  :Very Happy: ..
Να εισαι καλα ρε φιλε μου!!

----------


## Natsios

> Τα φώτα της ημέρας πέφτουν, αυτά της γέφυρας μόλις ανάβουν... 
> Αφιερωμένη στον sylver, τον nickosps, τον Natsio, τον Ηλία, το Λάζαρο, το Λεωνίδα, τον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), τον κάπτεν Μπάμπη, τον Dimitris T, τον mastrokosta, τον vinman, τον seaways_lover και το Leo!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56791


Μοναδική φωτο. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές φωτο απο το ημερόπλοιο 'Macedonia Palace" όταν πήγα μαζί του στο 1ο του ταξίδι, στην βάση του το Νυδρί της Λευκάδας στις 13/06/2007

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα διοδια πηραν και νεα αυξηση και σε λιγο βλεπω να θαυμαζουμε την αδεια γεφυρα απο τις ενδοξες παντοφλες.Τα φορτηγα για διελευση πληρωνουν περιπου 40 euro one way.

----------


## Leo

> Τα διοδια πηραν και νεα αυξηση και σε λιγο βλεπω να θαυμαζουμε την αδεια γεφυρα απο τις ενδοξες παντοφλες.Τα φορτηγα για διελευση πληρωνουν περιπου 40 euro one way.


Σωστός ο Βen, με την ευκαιρία να θυμίσουμε ότι η διαδρομή Ρίου Αντιρίου με τισ παντόφλες, για τους επιβάτες, είναι δωρεάν. Πληρώνουν μόνο τα αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## Trakman

Μια δυσάρεστη είδηση...

http://thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/21866

----------


## pantelis2009

Η γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης όπως φαίνετε πάνω απο το Ιonian Queen  στις 19/11/2010 στο 4ο ταξίδι του Nautilia.gr.
Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, Leo, BEN BRUCE, Natsios, Eng, Tasos@@@ &  DimitrisT :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

IONIAN QUEEN 64 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

διαπλουs με το φερρυ :Cool: 
gefyra.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ας δούμε σε 6 μέρη τη προηγήθηκε για να φτάσουμε στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα και να έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη γέφυρα στο είδος της στον κόσμο.

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗΣ  ( 1 )

ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΛΑΤΦΟΡΜΑΣ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΣΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το ντοκιμαντερ κάθε πλατφόρμα έχει διάσταση όσο 1&1/2 ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο.

PDVD_053.JPG

PDVD_054.JPG

PDVD_062.JPG


Απο εκπομπή του National Geographic στο NOVA

----------


## τοξοτης

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗΣ  ( 2 )

Ρυμούλκιση πλατφόρμας απο το ειδικό Σουηδικό παγοθραυστικό και τοποθέτηση

PDVD_066.JPG

PDVD_067.JPG

PDVD_068.JPG

PDVD_069.JPG


Απο εκπομπή του National Geographic στη NOVA

----------


## τοξοτης

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗΣ  ( 3 )

Πρόοδος εργασιών

PDVD_070.JPG

PDVD_071.JPG

PDVD_072.JPG


Απο εκπομπή του National Geographic στη NOVA

----------


## τοξοτης

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗΣ  ( 4 ) 


Το εσωτερικό

PDVD_073.JPG

PDVD_076.JPG


Απο εκπομπή του National Geographic στο NOVA

----------


## τοξοτης

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗΣ  ( 5 )

Έλεγχος (εγώ πάντως δεν ανέβαινα με τίποτα).

Αν δε κάνω λάθος δεν είναι δεμένος.

PDVD_116.JPG

PDVD_119.JPG


Απο εκπομπή του National Geographic στο NOVA

----------


## τοξοτης

ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗΣ  ( 6 )


Οι αναρριχητές απο την Γαλλία  ( σιγά το δύσκολο ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ )

PDVD_124.JPG

PDVD_125.JPG

PDVD_129.JPG

PDVD_130.JPG


Απο εκπομπή του National Geographic στο NOVA

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ απο το Nova και το φίλο τοξότη. Ευχαριστούμε. Τέτοια ρεπορτάζ έπρεπε να τα δείχνει η Ελληνική T.V ......αλλά που. Κοστίζουν και τι θα φάνε αυτοί οι άμοιροι που την διοικούν :Sad: . 
Την πρώτη φωτο πρέπει να την έχω ξανα ανεβάσει, η δεύτερη είναι η ίδια ζουμαρισμένη (για τους αναρριχιτές που λέει ο φίλος). Είναι όταν πέρασα με το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ Macedonia Palace στο πρώτο του ταξίδι πρός Λευκάδα, όπου και είναι η έδρα του. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

MACEDONIA PALACE 416.jpg

Αντίγραφο από MACEDONIA PALACE 416.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολυ ωραιο το ρεπωρταζ του φυλου τοξοτης  και η φωτο του pantelis2009 ευχαριστω :Surprised: ops:

----------


## sylver23

Για τον Γιώργο (τράκμαν) κάτι απο τα μέρη του που το έχει περπατήσει πολλές φορές για να μας χαρίσει διαμάντια φωτογραφίες!

P2144506.jpg P2144532.jpg

P2144537.jpg P2144521.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Συλβέστρο για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!!! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι απολαύσατε και αυτή τη βόλτα, όπως αυτή που είχε τελειώσει λίγο πριν!!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης φωτογραφημένη πάνω απο το Παντάνασσα, όταν πήγαινα Μεσολόγγι για την ορκωμοσία του γιού μου.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΡΙΟ 03 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης φωτογραφημένη πάνω απο το Παντάνασσα, όταν πήγαινα Μεσολόγγι για την ορκωμοσία του γιού μου.
> Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> ΡΙΟ 03 12-04-2013.jpg


Π α ν έ μ ο ρ φ η φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή.
Όταν δε μαθαίνω ότι πηγαίνουν στις Ε.Δ. παιδιά γνωστών και φίλων ,τότε τα βράδια κοιμάμαι ήσυχος με τη σκέψη ότι τα σύνορά μας είναι ασφαλή.Καλή θητεία να έχει και όταν έρθει ο καιρός καλός πολίτης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι αστυνομικοί τον συνέλαβαν το Σάββατο στην περιοχή των Ιωαννίνων
*Πλήρωσε ακριβά την Πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα: «Εβαλα βόμβα στη γέφυρα Ρίου-Αντιρρίου»**Ο 32χρονος σταμάτησε το απόγευμα της 1ης Απριλίου στα διόδια, πλήρωσε και τη στιγμή που έφευγε είπε ψέματα ότι τοποθέτησε βόμβα στη Γέφυρα!*Εκτός από το παράπτωμα που διέπραξε, θα πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί και για την… έλλειψη χιούμορ ένας νεαρός που έκανε κακόγουστη Πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα σε μια υπάλληλο των διοδίων στη Γέφυρα Ρίου- Αντιρρίου, λέγοντας ότι έχει βάλει… βόμβα!

Ο 32χρονος σταμάτησε το απόγευμα της 1ης Απριλίου στα διόδια, πλήρωσε και τη στιγμή που έφευγε είπε ψέματα ότι τοποθέτησε βόμβα στη Γέφυρα! Όπως ήταν επόμενο, η υπάλληλος ταράχτηκε και ειδοποίησε αμέσως την Αστυνομία. Στη Γέφυρα έφτασαν εξουδετερωτές του Τ.Ε.Ε.Μ. από την Πάτρα, άνδρες του Λιμενικού και της Ασφάλειας, αλλά δεν βρήκαν κάτι ύποπτο από την έρευνα που έκαναν.

Ωστόσο, η υπόθεση δεν τελείωσε εκεί. Οι κάμερες ελέγχου της Γέφυρας είχαν καταγράψει τον αριθμό κυκλοφορίας του αυτοκινήτου που οδηγούσε ο φαρσέρ και οι αστυνομικοί των τμημάτων Ναυπάκτου και Κατσικά τον συνέλαβαν το Σάββατο στην περιοχή των Ιωαννίνων! Ο 32χρονος οδηγήθηκε στον εισαγγελέα Πλημμελειοδικών Πατρών κατηγορούμενος για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων και διατάραξη κοινής ειρήνης.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ήθελαν μείωση, ήρθε…αύξηση – Νέες τιμές στα διόδια της Γέφυρας*16 ώρες ago0 Comments






Facebook108
Twitter
Google+

Share

*Φαίνεται πως η πολυδάπανη καμπάνια του δήμου Ναυπακτίας για την μείωση των διοδίων στην Γέφυρα Ρίου Αντιρρίου, δεν απέδωσε τα αναμενόμενα…*Έτσι, αντί για μείωση των διοδίων, ήρθε τελικά, αύξηση!!!
Οι νέες τιμές των διοδίων στη γέφυρα Ρίου – Αντιρρίου θα τεθούν σε ισχύ από τα μεσάνυχτα της Τρίτης 8 προς Τετάρτη 9 Ιανουαρίου 2019 – Από την 1η Φεβρουαρίου οι νέες τιμές για τα ηλεκτρονικά συνδρομητικά προγράμματα
Αυξήσεις από 0,20 ευρώ έως 0,50 ευρώ επιβάλλονται στα διόδια της γέφυρας Ρίου – Αντιρρίου.
Οι αυξήσεις θα τεθούν σε ισχύ από τα μεσάνυχτα της Τρίτης 8 προς Τετάρτη 9 Ιανουαρίου 2019. Την πρώτη Φεβρουαρίου τίθενται σε εφαρμογή και οι νέες τιμές για τα ηλεκτρονικά συνδρομητικά προγράμματα.




Ειδικότερα, η τιμή της απλής διέλευσης των επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων αυξάνεται στα 13,50 ευρώ από τα 13,30 ευρώ που ισχύει σήμερα.
Ειδικά όσον αφορά στην απλή διέλευση των επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων, η τιμή των διοδίων διαμορφώνεται στα 13,50 ευρώ, από τα 13,30 ευρώ που ισχύει σήμερα.
Αναλυτικά, οι νέες τιμές για την επλή διέλευση διαμορφώνονται ως εξής ανά κατηγορία οχήματος:
*Επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα 13,50 ευρώ
*Φορτηγά με δύο άξονες 20,30 ευρώ
*Φορτηγά με τρεις άξονες 33,00 ευρώ
*Φορτηγά με τέσσερις άξονες και άνω 42,00 ευρώ
*Φορτηγά με πέντε άξονες και άνω 42,00 ευρώ
*Λεωφορεία μέχρι 20 θέσεις 30,50 ευρώ
*Λεωφορεία από 20 έως 40 θέσεις 43,00 ευρώ
*Λεωφορεία άνω των 40 θέσεων 66,00 ευρώ
Ποιες τιμές διατηρούνται ως έχουν
Σύμφωνα με την «Γέφυρα Α.Ε.». ως έχουν διατηρούνται τιμές διέλευσης με στόχο τη διευκόλυνση των τακτικών χρηστών και της τοπικής κοινωνίας. Ειδικότερα, διατηρούνται ως έχουν οι εξής τιμές:
*Του συνδρομητικού εκπτωτικού προγράμματος ΓΕΦΥΡΑ E-pass για επιβατηγά Ι.Χ.
*Της κάρτας “Aller-Retour” (κλιμάκωση μέχρι 5 ώρες).
*Της απλής διέλευσης για μοτοσικλέτες.
*Της κάρτας 10 διελεύσεων για μοτοσικλέτες.
*Του συνδρομητικού προγράμματος για καρκινοπαθείς και νεφροπαθείς «Ειδική Κάρτα Υγείας».
*Της εκπτωτικής διέλευσης ΑμεΑ (με την επίδειξη της σχετικής μπλε κάρτας).
Σε ανακοίνωσή της, η εταιρεία «Γέφυρα» Α.Ε. αναφέρει ότι «πρόκειται για την πρώτη τιμαριθμική αναπροσαρμογή διοδίων της γέφυρας από το 2011, η οποία υπήρξε αναγκαία, προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί η οικονομική και δομική υγεία μίας εθνικής υποδομής ζωτικής σημασίας, μέσω της τήρησης των συμβατικών υποχρεώσεων της παραχωρησιούχου εταιρείας έναντι των δανειστών του έργου, χωρίς επιπτώσεις στον προϋπολογισμό της δομικής συντήρησής του, δεδομένου ότι η ζεύξη Ρίου – Αντιρρίου εισέρχεται στο 15ο έτος λειτουργίας της, με τις σχετικές απαιτήσεις να γίνονται ακόμη πιο σημαντικές».
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ λογικό, νέα χρονιά, τόσες αυξήσεις δόθηκαν σε εργαζόμενους τόσο στον δημόσιο όσο και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αλλά και υπέρογκες σε άπαντας τους τιμημένους συνταξιούχους. Να μην τσιμπήσει το κάτιτις του και το γιοφύρι ??? Δίκαια πράγματα !!!

Σημ. Έ ρε .....παντόφλα (ή καλύτερα παντόφλες) που τους χρειάζονται..............

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πέθανε ο «πατέρας» της γέφυρας Ρίου - Αντίρριου*

*Πέμπτη 17 Οκτωβρίου 2019, 22:17*Έφυγε από τη ζωή την Τετάρτη στο Παρίσι, ο Ζαν-Πωλ Τεσαντιέ (Jean-Paul Teyssandier), επί σειρά ετών Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΓΕΦΥΡΑ Α.Ε.
Ο θανών γεννήθηκε το 1944 και ακολούθησε σπουδές πολιτικού μηχανικού στην Πολυτεχνική Σχολή (Γ‰cole Polytechnique) και τη Σχολή Γεφυρών & Αψίδων (Γ‰cole Nationale des Ponts et ChaussΓ©es) στο Παρίσι. Ξεκίνησε την επαγγελματική του σταδιοδρομία από τη Μαδαγασκάρη το 1968, εργαζόμενος για λογαριασμό του γαλλικού υπουργείου δημοσίων έργων. Το 1973 του ανατέθηκε η κατασκευή των γαλλικών αυτοκινητοδρόμων Α35 και Α36, οι οποίοι περιελάμβαναν και τη γέφυρα Ottmarsheim στον ποταμό Ρήνο. Το 1980 εργάστηκε για την ομοσπονδιακή διοίκηση οδικών έργων των Η.Π.Α. Επέστρεψε στη Γαλλία το 1983, αναλαμβάνοντας ρόλο Τεχνικού Διευθυντή και στη συνέχεια διευθυντή των μεγάλων έργων παραχώρησης στον όμιλο GTM (μετέπειτα VINCI). ΥπΆ αυτή την ιδιότητα συμμετείχε στην κατασκευή της Γέφυρας του Severn στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία.

Η ενασχόλησή του με τα μεγάλα έργα παραχώρησης, τον έφερε το 1986 στην Ελλάδα, όπου και είχε την πρώτη επαφή με τον τότε Υπουργό ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. Ευάγγελο Κουλουμπή, με αφορμή την προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για τη Ζεύξη Ρίου β€“ Αντιρρίου, προτείνοντας την υπερθαλάσσια ζεύξη ως την πλέον δόκιμη (με βάση τα γεωφυσικά και γεωδυναμικά δεδομένα της περιοχής) ανάμεσα σε όλες τις μεθόδους που προτείνονταν. Ηγήθηκε δε της ομάδας που υπέβαλε στο υπουργείο τη σχετική προσφορά το 1993.
Με την ίδρυση της ΓΕΦΥΡΑ Α.Ε. το 1995, ανέλαβε (μέχρι το 2005) τον ρόλο του Διευθύνοντα Συμβούλου της εταιρείας, η οποία εκλήθη να υπογράψει τη σύμβαση παραχώρησης για την κατασκευή και λειτουργία του Έργου. Η σύμβαση κατέστη ενεργή το 1997 με τη Γέφυρα να παραδίδεται την παραμονή της έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων «ΑΘΗΝΑ 2004», 4 μήνες νωρίτερα από το συμβατικό χρονικό όριο, χωρίς υπέρβαση προϋπολογισμού και χωρίς κανένα αξιοσημείωτο ατύχημα.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής, ο Ζαν-Πωλ Τεσαντιέ ανέλαβε και τον ρόλο του Προέδρου της εταιρείας, τον οποίο διατήρησε έως το 2014.
Με την αναγγελία του θανάτου του Ζαν-Πωλ Τεσαντιέ, ο Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΓΕΦΥΡΑ Α.Ε. κ. Παναγιώτης Παπανικόλας, δήλωσε τα εξής: «Η σημαία της εταιρείας μας κυματίζει σήμερα μεσίστια στο Αντίρριο, πλάι στη Γέφυρα που οραματίστηκε και παρέδωσε στην πατρίδα μας αυτός που έχει μείνει στις αναμνήσεις των ανθρώπων της Δυτικής Ελλάδας ως Ο ΓΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ, όντας ο ίδιος η σημαία της εθνικής μας γέφυρας για πολλά χρόνια. Για τον καθένα από εμάς που δουλέψαμε κοντά του, είναι μια μέρα θλίψης, αφού εκτός από τον ηγετικό εταιρικό του ρόλο, είχε αναπτύξει και έναν άλλο, πατρικό και καθοδηγητικό σε ανθρώπινο επίπεδο. Προσωπικά του οφείλω την τιμή της αναγόρευσής μου σε μελετητή του Έργου, πριν αναλάβω τη θέση του Τεχνικού Διευθυντή της κατασκευής. Όποιο όμως μέλος της οικογένειας της Γέφυρας και αν ερωτηθεί, θα αναφερθεί σε όλες αυτές τις διαστάσεις ενός χαρακτήρα που μας επέτρεψε να εξελιχθούμε όλοι επαγγελματικά, υπηρετώντας καθημερινά το μεγαλύτερο τεχνικό έργο της πατρίδας μας, με αίσθημα ευθύνης και υπερηφάνειας».
Η κηδεία του Ζαν-Πωλ Τεσαντιέ θα γίνει σε οικογενειακό κύκλο στη Γαλλία.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

